# Next Level Counter Surfing!



## CanadianVizsla (Mar 5, 2021)

Looking for tips to keep all 4 paws on the ground. Mo is almost 7 months and we have been working on this very consistently. Not leaving food out, saying down, tried a squirt bottle, added lemon juice, have him sit in his place on a mat etc.. He trolls around the house looking for items to eat or destroy, not necessarily food. But he does come running if he hears the dishwasher open. He got my sunglasses this morning off the counter! It's non stop. He does get a ton of exercise, so I don't know if he is bored? But, I do need to prepare meals at some point  My 8yr old is now using the dog gates to protect her lego. Please say this is a phase?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It’s a phase for most, but some can be life long surfers.
Jasper is 7 years old and still counter surfs. But his mom is 15 years old and still surfing. Must be in the genes. It’s not like he does it all the time, but every once in a while he just can’t help himself.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

We taught Ellie the keep paws on the ground game cooled with squirts. Surf gets a squirt, and a loud “EHE”. All paws on the ground gets random treats and praise in the kitchen. Now when we are in there cooking she sits nicely on a kitchen mat to wait for her random prize. May be worth a shot to try.


----------



## Nina - Åse (Dec 26, 2020)

We used the dog control spray from Amazon (just an air horn type thing) when Ase was 4 months old - she has never done it since - I did fear I had damaged her soul irreparably when she was looking forlorn in her crate for an hour post use but she soon got over it and no paws on counters since!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@Nina - Åse I have also caught myself using a maybe too strong of feedback correction in the past. Ellie used to jump at the door to go out anytime I sat down to have some food like lunch. Even after just taking her out for potty. It was like she wanted to interrupt me from eating and that was her trick. One day I had enough and jumped from my chair and scolded her in a way I never do. She was terrified and I felt terrible. For a few days when I ate she would stand motionless by me. She eventually got over it and what do you know, when I sit to eat she now goes and relaxes or chews on her toys. Moral is that it is a very sensitive balance between intensities in our corrective communication. Just because what I did worked doesn’t make it right. I now try to tune my intensity to be the most calm while being very assertive when needed (Ceaser Milan reference). Being such soft dogs plays a lot as they can be emotionally damaged more easily than others.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have not tried it but someone recommended a zap mat. You put this mat in the surface the dog keeps jumping up on and it gives him a zap similar to an ecollar. I’m interested if it works, as my 7 month old is an Olympic gold medal surfer too


----------

